# Hoof trimming pricing?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

As per title, how should I go about figuring out pricing for that?

In Ontario, it ranges from $5 to $20 per goat.
Ideas of what to charge per goat? Does foot condition change the price? More for bucks?
Gas?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The range is similar in my area, $5 to $15 per goat.

If I were to offer the service, I would probably specify the towns/cities/counties that I was willing to service in my ad. And charge a flat rate for 4 or fewer goats, and then a per goat rate above that? Or something along those lines. Since the travel is the same for 1 goat or 5 or 20. Maybe also include a stipulation that you can negotiate for larger herds?

Perhaps $25.00 per visit for herds of 4 or less. $5 for each additional animal above 4. 

Just an idea!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

People charge 5 to 15 around me too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SalteyLove said:


> The range is similar in my area, $5 to $15 per goat.
> 
> If I were to offer the service, I would probably specify the towns/cities/counties that I was willing to service in my ad. And charge a flat rate for 4 or fewer goats, and then a per goat rate above that? Or something along those lines. Since the travel is the same for 1 goat or 5 or 20. Maybe also include a stipulation that you can negotiate for larger herds?
> 
> ...


 Very good logic.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I do trimming in my area for ppl. I charge $10 per goat for the first 5 and any more above five is $5. So a herd of six would cost $55 and I charge a gas fee, whatever it cost me to get there...if I do a few farms in a general area the has few is split between. I also give discounts for larger herds, like 20 and up is charge only $5 an animal for hooves in ok condition, if bad $10


----------



## ChristineBaize (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a trimmer who comes and does ours. She charges per mile and $30 per hour. She has also started trimming a neighbors herd so we split the cost of mileage.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd charge $15 per full sized goat plus 1 small bottle of Ibuprofen. ;-)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

^ :lol: oh dear 

Thanks you all!


----------

